# Snowcloud Kennels



## tirac (Jan 18, 2009)

Can anyone give me advice on Snowcloud kennels?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

posted the website: 

http://www.pets4you.com/pages/snowcloud.html


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Quotes from the website:



> Quote:They grow to be exceptionally large. The males usually mature from 29" up in height and the females 25" up, depending on the care they receive after leaving our home.


From the German Shepherd standard:



> Quote:The desired height for males at the top of the highest point of the shoulder blade is 24 to 26 inches; and for bitches, 22 to 24 inches.


They are purposefully breeding to produce oversized dogs.

They also seem to be breeding for specific colors (and I don't mean white).

Blue and liver are both serious faults in the breed standard.

Also, looking at this page and their other website (http://www.geocities.com/snowcldpets1/), nowhere do I see mention of any testing - health or temperament.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Important things are missing, at least from the website. No health certs mentioned at all, not even OFA. I understand oversized GSD's to be especially prone to joint problems.
But there is a "new red color".
I'd not consider them for the reasons Lauri mentioned. They are purposefully breeding outside the standard.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: tiracCan anyone give me advice on Snowcloud kennels?


Sure, Run FAR and FAST in the opposite direction!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Snowcloud is the kennel name of Alice Horton. Who has raised Shepherds for a good 30+ years. Back 30 years ago she specialized in White Shepherds, though only a few of her dogs ever were shown in conformation. She did have a number of dogs with obedience degrees and several showed well in WGSDCI shows. Her dogs have always been large... many overly large. Her early dogs were from Dorothy Crider in California who was an actress, and owned the Chinook dogs including The dog who was in Corky and White Shadow from the Disney studios. Several of Alice's early dogs were from there. 
Alice must be in her 80's by now as I remember White Shadow from being a kid (and I'm well past that now) The dogs I've personally met from her line are mentally stable, very large, heavy bone, massive head, intelligent and quite handsome. BUT they're NOT dogs for either competitive sport as they are very large... they're also not bred specifically for conformation traits though they're attractive pets. I also don't know if she does any kind of diagnostic testing evey hips and elbows.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I remember this website from another thread a while ago. They claim to have "top working" dogs, and yet all I could find in the web was a DQ in only one obedience trial and some titles from dogs born 25 years ago.

Am I confused with another kennel or we had a heated discussion with a troll about them here?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Ya know, I could almost deal with the White Shadow [Disney] and Rin Tin Tin lines considering the kennel has been around since the late 60's?? BUT that she is "NOW" branching out into "RARE" Blues and Livers just blows away any understanding of adherence to a long long term program....takes it into a whole new plain old commercial enterprise.

Lee


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: tiracCan anyone give me advice on Snowcloud kennels?
> ...


What she said.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Scroll down to the "red" section.



> Quote:New color available - RED
> "Baron von Doran" at l0 months of age


Is it just me or does this dog REALLY look like a chow mix?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

All this bla bla bla about "color" and "lines" who cares? No info about what THOSE dogs have achieved other than being a DQ color and faulted size...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Windwalker, when you refer to Chinook dogs, do you mean the Chinook breed or something else?


----------



## zayner94 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Quit dissing the White Shepherd*

I personally think the snowcloud line is beautiful and love the white shepherd breed, I have owned these dogs for many yrs and they are the most intelligent sensitive loyal breed you can find..I had my very large boy for 14yrs, big big boned and no hip dysplacia..I don't find the coat a fault and people who do are ignorant to this awesome breed. The white shepherd also has less genetic health problems as the standard shepherds (boring, everyone owns one of those) look it up for those dog snobs that hate the white shepherd breed..It is all in the eye of the beholder, no matter what the color is, blue, liver, black, black and tan, silver, red or white..Most people are not showing or breeding their dogs, most people have dogs for a pet..So if you are not showing the dogs or breeding, who cares how many bells and whistles the dog has on paper..Just because the dog is coming from champion lines doesn't mean it will be a champion, it's the like of the draw, and just because it's coming with papers and is registered doesn't mean it's coming from a good breeder..These snowcloud lines have been around for ages, and the dogs are beautiful smart and healthy, so they must have been doing something right..So all you snobby dog owners, get off your soap box and quit dissing the white shepherd breed..Educate yourselves..All the white coat means is that it is masking a different color shepherd it is a gene that both dogs must carry no matter what color the coat of the dog is, so if a black and tan mates with a white and they both carry the gene, then they will throw whites, but if the standard shepherd breeds with a white and it doesn't have the recessive gene, then there will be no whites..So see, other color shepherds can carry the white gene..Are they are bad dogs too?? Oh yeah and the white shepherd is one of the first shepherds bred..Look it up..


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow, this is a old thread. 

zayner94, you misunderstand the point of the thread. I am happy to hear you have longevity & good health with your GSD. 

Whenever I think about Snowcloud shepherds I think of this Ohio breeder. Contacted this breeder before I knew better years ago when we first started to research breeders.

White Shepherds


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Four years later...


----------

